# my first ABTs - not bad for a first try.



## tasunkawitko (Apr 10, 2009)

well, for practice this evening, i took 5 japs and made them into my first ABTs, doing them on our gas grill. i cut them in half lengthwise, seeded and de-veined them as best i could and also rinsed them well in cold water, "rubbing off" the inside and outside. 

i took half a brick of cream cheese, added a little worcestershire sauce and a touch of lowry's seasoned salt for some flavor and spread this into each half, i then reassembled them and wrapped in half a slice of bacon. i put them on the grill until the bacon was done. 

they weren't bad for a first attempt, but i think next time i won't reassemble them and will hopefully learn to wrap them in bacon better. tasted pretty good and not too hot! no q-view, because they were SO ugly and were grilled - maybe tomorrow with the real, smoked ones ;)

suggestions welcomed........


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction. If you don't put them back together, it's easy to wrap them nice and purdy, and no toothpicks. Once you put them back together, it's a little tougher, but with a little practice it's no problem either. Personally, I prefer them halved instead of put back together.

No Q-view????


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 11, 2009)

i know, i know, if there's no Qview, it never happened....lol

mi #2 son loved them - ate three - my wife had a bite and said they were too hot. #3 and #4 son didn't want to try. 

i'll try leaving them in half and wrapping that way.  my #1 son will be coming home next week for a week and he loves this hot-spicy stuff, so i'll see how he likes these, even though they really aren't that spicy when prepared the way i did them!


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 11, 2009)

I made a batch with chilli tonight.  Best yet.


----------



## alx (Apr 11, 2009)

I grow 18 plants for chipotles and the green ones my brother in law enjoys stuffing.I dont know what he puts inside but he wraps the bacon around(top to bottom) whole jalapenos and secures with toothpicks and puts in a holder they sell for stuffed jalapenos-keeps them upright from burning and pretty..He uses his gas grill.


----------

